# 10 wk old girl that doesnt mind! help



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She is just a wee baby yet. Just like a human newborn, it takes time. She's had a huge adjustment in the past week, being taken away from her siblings and mom, being in a strange new place. Make every moment a positive one. Redirect her when she is doing something you don't want and praise praise praise anything she does positively. Lots of patience, positive responses, will go far.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am thinking this post must not be for real...
I can't imagine that anyone would expect a 10 week old puppy to "mind" much of anything.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> I am thinking this post must not be for real...
> I can't imagine that anyone would expect a 10 week old puppy to "mind" much of anything.


 
My thoughts too. What do people expect when they get a puppy? Poor puppy.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm 57 years old and don't "mind."


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> I'm 57 years old and don't "mind."


I'll bet you never did, either! :no:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I read the thread title and thought "seriously"!!!! I have an almost 12 year old with cancer who doesn't mind.........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Whatever we may think, I think it's a chance to provide some education for someone who may NOT know what is appropriate puppy behavior. At least they're here asking, which is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Whatever we may think, I think it's a chance to provide some education for someone who may NOT know what is appropriate puppy behavior. At least they're here asking, which is a big step in the right direction.


If I believed this was an honest post looking for help I would agree with you but in my gut I have the feeling it is a post that is meant to stir up trouble...just a thought.

If this is from someone in need of help with a new puppy I would suggest they contact a friend who may have had experience with puppies. They need much more assistance than a few internet communications can offer....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There is so much information in the puppy forum, this person could have found all the answers there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also believe the OP was legitimately trying to get answers and some help here and frankly, IMO, the forum blew it with the responses here.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

The OP has posted other legitimate posts about this puppy, so I don't see why they would be trolling at this point. I agree with DG


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, you are right Dallas and Penny/Maggie's mom. I apologize to the poster and ask them to come back.

Also to read thru the many puppy threads. A lot of information there.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like to apologize if I responded in error as I have not read any posts by this particular OP but the original post just struck me as one that may not have been sincere...
Again, my apologies if this was a genuine need for help...
I would not want to interfere with someone's need for guidance and will use more care in the future....


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

One thing I've appreciated about this forum is that there are people who are willing to answer a question or address an issue even though it has been asked or mentioned repeatedly on this forum, especially puppy issues.

Having a puppy can get extremely stressful, and sometimes you just need a pick me up, or someone who has BTDT to say, it will get better! Just have patience, you'll get there! I know, because I have been there, nearly in tears thinking everything was going to hell in a handbasket and certain members of this forum took the time to say hey, it'll get better, here are a few suggestions in the meantime.

Telling someone to go search the forum for tips isn't the same. So yeah there are probably hundreds of threads on this very topic, but maybe this OP just needed someone to them a helpful, personal reminder that her puppy is just a puppy and things will get better.

And, OP if you do come back, my suggestion would be to focus just on teaching your puppy her name and establish her trust in you for now.


----------



## nala_bear (Apr 18, 2012)

YES this was a legitimate question!!! We are not familiar with puppies as my husband is a first time dog owner and I am a first time puppy owner. We understand that she is still a baby and are looking for answers to better understand and bond with our dog, this is why we joined this forum. We are young newlyweds and decided to buy a puppy to start out our new life with. My husband is in the army and works all day so I am home alone with her. IT IS VERY FRUSTRATING not knowing what to do and how much to exect from her. I would love to have some POSITIVE answers please!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Let me apologize directly to you and thank you for coming back. You are right to be upset and angry with those of us who blew you off.

At 10 weeks, your puppy is desparately trying to figure out how to fit in to your family...which is like having been kidnapped and put on another planet. Your puppy knows NOTHING about how to live with people. So, the first thing you want to teach her is that she can trust you. That you will guide her and teach her and tell her when she's done the right thing.

For now that will be potty training. She will learn her name just by you repeating it to her. We once had neighbors who kept calling their puppy "Here, Girl" because they couldn't agree on a name. After a while, the puppy responded only to "Here, Girl" because they always referred to her that way. So, she will learn her name without you actually 'teaching' it.

For the biting, that just something they do. It requires time (several months at least), patience and redirecting with toys. Sometimes they get so wound up that a time out in her crate will work the best.

Also playing with her several times a day will help tire her out. That helps to make the calmer. You can get her registered for a puppy class, one that stresses positive reinforcement. There may be something offered on base.

Please know that we thank your husband for his service and for your sacrifice as well. I hope you stay with the forum. There is so much knowledge and experience here.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

The best advise that I could give you is to sign yourself and her up for some puppy classes. Everyone here can tell you what to do but they can't show you and interact with you, and you will meet others like you. 

Try not to expect too much from her at her young age. I am guessing that you really don't know her exact age because you posted that she was 8 weeks, then 9 weeks and now 10 weeks all in the last 5 days. Is it possible that she is younger than 10 weeks?

Before you get into puppy classes, check out this website.

Nothing in Life is Free Gaining control of your dog humanely

This should give you a good start. 

Good luck and don't forget to post updates and pictures.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I saw the initial post. It seemed sincere to me. But, I just laughed & thought I'd better wait to respond so I wouldn't sound sarcastic. I thought about a reference to the Puppy thread.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Teach your puppy her name:





 
Get your puppy's attention: 





 
You'll find even more videos by these two trainers- great videos!

Crate training, if you're not already doing it, will help a TON with potty training. Don't expect her to be fully trained and reliable until 4-5 months of age.

Expect her to be really mouthy and energetic. Play play play! My husband is also a first-time dog owner, and I think he has been surprised at how much work having a puppy is!

Definitely get into a puppy class if you can - you will not regret it


----------



## nala_bear (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.... she was born on feb 8th....so about 10-11 weeks


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't see the original post, so I have no clue what the question is, but I just wanted to give some encouragement. 

My husband and I were also first time dog owners when we got our Mia as an 8 week old puppy. We did tons of reading, research and asked a bunch of questions, and we're glad we put in all the work. It got SO much easier after the 5-month mark, and Mia is now 3.5 years old and she's been SUCH a blessing in our lives and is SUCH a good dog (many people say so)... we feel that we were maybe just lucky, but others tell us we must have done something right... 

So don't despair, just be patient and put in the work, be consistent and use positive re-inforcement, and you'll be rewarded with many years of great companionship! 

And don't be scared to ask questions on here... people are normally pretty helpful, I promise


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

First off Nala, thank you and your husband for all you do for our country. I'm very in tune to all of the sacrafices you both are making so that we can live in peace. It doesn't go unnoticed.

Now.......onto the little rascal. Physical exercise is very important to a puppy's overall demeanor. Mental stimulation as well. Those two combined with a schedule of eating, playing, minor training exercises, and verbal and/or hand commands will make both of your lives bearable. Just remember the puppy is just that.......a puppy. It's gonna need your patience, consistancy and above all your trust. Get the pup to recognize it's name. Reward! Get the pup to come to you when your call it's name. Reward! When it goes potty outside, Reward! Make it all fun for both of you...but also convey to them that you are the boss. No exceptions. That's a start and I'm sure others will elaborate.
Just remember that we all went through the same thing with our own pups. It can be a trying time but in the end it is all worth every second of exasperation.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry you took away your original post. I did not read it, so it's guessing what you were asking for. However, i have read your other thread. It seems to me you have a puppy with starting problems, thin, belly issues...It must be overwhelming for such a baby to adjust to 'normal' life as you know it.
Just as with a human baby, your first months will be circling around that little puppy. You will try to figure out what she wants, just as she is trying to figure out what you want. Give it time. Basically, I believe that every puppy is trying very hard to please its owners. It sometimes takes a little longer to 'hit home', but training will help. Go to puppy class together, and on to obedience after that. Great for bonding, too. The more you train, the better it seeps in, and the more she gets to trust and respect you. But give it time! She has had a rough start, as you know better than I do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad you came back to this thread. GRF is known for its generous sharing of experience and knowledge and I hope that some of the responses can help. One thing that could help immensely is crate training (if you haven't started it already). It provides a safe place for pup while you can't be giving 100% attention. Most come to regard their crate as their safe place and many will seek it out as a place to rest and hang out when tired. You may have to put up with some crying at first, but the end result is well worth it.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> SO glad you came back to this thread. GRF is known for its generous sharing of experience and knowledge and I hope that some of the responses can help. One thing that could help immensely is crate training (if you haven't started it already). It provides a safe place for pup while you can't be giving 100% attention. Most come to regard their crate as their safe place and many will seek it out as a place to rest and hang out when tired. You may have to put up with some crying at first, but the end result is well worth it.


I agree with this. Even if you're home, if you can't give your puppy full attention, or if you simply need a break, crate training is a great thing for that. But it might take a bit for them to get used to it. It has to become a place they like and feel safe in... Can start by feeding your puppy in the crate, with the door open.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nala, I'm glad you came back. I think there are some great suggestions here. You aren't alone--I can remember how "green" my husband and I were with our first puppy, and that was before the internet and GRF.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I am the proud mother of two puppies, and I can tell you this forum has been a godsend for me. I have gotten both great advise, and moral support through some particularly trying times. Raising pups is alot of work--I frankly think I had simply forgotten how much work it really was. So, my advise is to soak up as much information as you can on this site, and make a plan--work on a few things per week, and focus on the fundamentals in the beginning (house training, crate training, basic commands). Payton is three months and we are still working on potty training-my last bit of advise is that every pup is different, so try not to get frustrated if your pup is not advancing at the level that other's are--they'll eventually get there! Good luck with your new addition!


----------

